# FS:Freshwater Fish ICBC Sale..



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I Hate ICBC...so to help me get out of this rutt..everything must go. What I have posted is for sale. No trades. I am Undecided on my other fish, they may go up for sale, they may not.

*QTY.4 CLOWN LOACHES 2-3"INCHES EACH*

~pics will be posted tomorrow~

$25 for all 4

*5"INCH NT DATNOID*

~pics will be posted tomorrow~

$40


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

more fish have been added...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

added loaches..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Arowana pending...


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

hey Ben, what happened with ICBC??


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ICBC are bastards...
good luck with the sale....


----------



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> ICBC are bastards...
> good luck with the sale....


agreed, and ICBC does not have any competitors so they do whatever they like.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well with no vehicle for a month. its going to make things very hard.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in Poco, if i can help with anything let me know


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks Claudia!!!!... 
i may end up only keeping one tank.
so i will have to buy in bulk!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i could also give a hand if Claudia is for some reason unavailable i am in Port Moody.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

always good to know dude!..you guys rock!
hopefully once im out of this mess..ill have a nice tank again!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

IT Gone..other fish still available..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Aro is Gone!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bass is pending..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

price drop on NTT


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

if no one picks up the bass pm me with how much


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> if no one picks up the bass pm me with how much


alright will do TCR!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

clown loaches
ntt datnoid
feeder frogs 

are all still available.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

if the frogs are still around when i pick up the Bass i'll take them also.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> if the frogs are still around when i pick up the Bass i'll take them also.


alright dude. frogs are also pending pick up by Adz1


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Could you send me some pics of the datnoid?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

NTT now pending TCR..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

if your fahaka goes for sale let me know


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry johnny we are going to keep her..
but ill keep you in mind.


----------



## manaff (Jun 16, 2010)

icbc is garbage they charge so much and cover crap im pretty mad at them too right now


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

manaff said:


> icbc is garbage they charge so much and cover sh*t im pretty mad at them too right now


Sheesh .....poop... .crap....ca ca .........yea maybe ? ..........But sh*t...???? .tsk tsk tsk . 
Remember this is a Family site,

ICBC can and will be a PITA ....I Am lucky as I have had Medical coverage for the last year and a half due to 3 rear enders with in a 1 year period.. If not for that I am sure I would be up the creek with out a paddle.
I must say though that having your vehicle repaired under a ICBC claim verses ANY of the private companies claims will get you a better chance of getting it fixed correctly. ( just because the shop does a crappy job does not mean that thats all that ICBC wanted / paid for.) 
In the good old days before ICBC YOU took YOUR CAR to 3 body shops for 3 estimates. They would then send you to the Shop with the LOWEST estimate.
Now that is something YOU don't want to see ever again.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bass is sold! frogs are gone also!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

loaches still available..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

NTT has been traded..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

loaches still available 2-3inches all 4 for $25!!!..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

clown loaches pending p/u!!! 
IT Sold...
i will now close this thread.
thank you for those who bought from me


----------

